# netconsole, eth0 doesn't exist

## Wizumwalt

I'm passing in "netconsole=..." parameters for the kernel, but my issue is that eth0 hasn't been initialized and doesn't yet exists; therefore, netconsole won't start.

Here's some dmesg output.

```

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/vda video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap vga=0xF07 net

console=6665@192.168.115.25/eth0,6666@192.168.5.11/00:13:4c:43:ea:03

[    0.710997] netconsole: local port 6665

[    0.712068] netconsole: local IP 192.168.115.25

[    0.713148] netconsole: interface 'eth0'

[    0.715052] netconsole: remote port 6666

[    0.716108] netconsole: remote IP 192.168.5.11

[    0.717185] netconsole: remote ethernet address 00:13:4c:43:ea:03

[    0.718348] netconsole: eth0 doesn't exist, aborting.

[    0.719461] netconsole: cleaning up

```

Anyone have ideas?

----------

## BradN

Is your ethernet driver compiled into the kernel?  It sounds like a setup like this won't work with the driver in a module unless netconsole is also a module and loaded after the ethernet module.

----------

## Wizumwalt

In the first post, I had it compiled into the kernel. So I tried to make it a module, and I added the params to /etc/conf.d/modules and it loaded, but it had to force eth0 to load first.

```

[    6.342326] netconsole: local port 6665

[    6.342329] netconsole: local IP 192.168.115.25

[    6.342330] netconsole: interface 'eth0'

[    6.342332] netconsole: remote port 6666

[    6.342333] netconsole: remote IP 192.168.5.11

[    6.342338] netconsole: remote ethernet address 00:13:4c:43:ea:03

[    6.342353] netconsole: device eth0 not up yet, forcing it

[    6.342844] netconsole: carrier detect appears untrustworthy, waiting 4 seconds

[   10.343272] console [netcon0] enabled

[   10.343274] netconsole: network logging started

```

```

modules_2_6="netconsole"

module_netconsole_args_2_6="netconsole=6665@192.168.115.25/eth0,6666@192.168.5.11/00:13:4c:43:ea:03"

```

So even though I think it's loaded correctly (lsmod shows it), output is going to stdout on the src-ip (115.25), and not the dest-ip (5.11) where ncat is running, and I have the parameter line as req'd in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/networking/netconsole.txt.

Can anyone look that over to make sure i've got it correct.

----------

## BradN

Unfortunately I've never used netconsole so I'm not sure what syntax it expects there.

----------

